# Quiver for AlphaMax 32



## klostert (Jan 5, 2007)

I honestly like the 2-piece quivers on my bow.....rock solid!


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

i've always used 1 piece, i suggest you to take a look a the tightspot quiver, i have one and i'm really glad i made the switch, it's very light and don't screw the balance of your bow
www.tightspotquiver.com for more info


----------



## lostarrow68 (Jun 29, 2004)

The tree limb quiver is without question the most quiet one piece and easiest to hang when in a tree stand.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Depends on your sight...I really liked the tight spot when I was shooting a spot hogg but when I switched to a sure loc slider it didn't work near as well. Now I'm just using a hoyt two piece.


----------



## sstone82 (May 21, 2009)

i personally like the 2 piece i always want my arrows on my bow. i have heard a lot of stories about misses and not being to reach for you quiver hanging next to you and grab an arrow. little movement as possible. and i think they are more solid


----------



## cajunhunter (May 10, 2007)

Like the tightspot, it is the first quiver that I never take off my bow. Not in the case, not hunting. The quiver is now part of the bow.


----------



## Greatmush (Aug 4, 2009)

I ordered a 2 pieces Hoyt quiver for my AM32. Will this fit in the bow case ? The case is a very BIG plano sealed one. Thanks

Greatmush


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

My next quiver will be a two piece. I like my Fuse one piece, but a two piece is lighter and seems be a little tighter fit. If you take the quiver off you will have to consider that, I'm a Western hunter so I do not take my off.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

We used to sell a lot of two piece quivers here out west. Now our number 1 quiver by far is the tightspot. All the advantages of a two piece quiver but in a quiver than does not affect the performance or balance of your bow. And you get the added bonus that if you do want to remove your quiver you can.


----------



## Greatmush (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh no !!!!! I bought the 2 pieces Hoyt one and I have to take it off everytime because it don't fit my big Plano locking case. Wake up in the morning, drive to hunting spot , bolt on quiver, after im finish, take it off and ride back to house.

Greatmush


----------

